# Problem with Free Hide Folder



## sufijohnson (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello people, i am in big big big toruble. I hid a folder (containing extremely important data) using this software 'Free Hide Folder'. However, i forgot to make any backup (my mistake). Later I had to reinstall my operating system and when i ran FHF after re installation it had kept no track of the hidden folders. Now i cant find that folder of mine. Its still there because it occupies about 3.5gb of my hard disk but its not visible and neither can i access any data inside it. i've tried various utilities but to no avail. Please help.....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

This sounds like the kind of problem that would be best answered by the company who produce Free Hide Folder. Their product is designed to be very difficult to get into without the correct authorisation, so it won't be easy for us or anyone else to fix. Send them an email with full details about which version you're using, how your hard drives are set up, FAT/NTFS, etc.

Contact details for Cleanersoft: *http://www.cleanersoft.com/contact.htm*

btw, Windows has a built-in feature for hiding and password-protecting files and folders if you decide it's too risky to use 3rd party software.


----------



## nascher (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello sufijohnson,
at this time a have the same problem you descriped with two of my folders.
After a new installation of my OS (win-xp) the folders were still hidden and there is no way to find them or get them back. Could you find a solution? Have you tried to contact the producer of FHF?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi nascher, welcome to TSF

sufijohnson has not been back since posting on 07-20-2008, so you probably won't get a reply from him.

If you decide to contact Cleanersoft, please post your results back here so others with the same problem can benefit from your advice. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## sundrew (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,

I ran in to the same issues. As Koala Suggested I dropped a mail to [email protected] & i got a prompt reply with a recovery software from them. Thanks cleanersoft & Koala. You saved me..

Regards
Sundrew


----------



## one wheely (Apr 9, 2009)

To Sundrew and everybody else...

What recovery software did they advise you to use and would it work to recover the files on my dell inspiron 1525?


----------



## nascher (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,
there was posted a solution to this problem in another thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f11...emoved-folder-restoreable-somehow-235013.html

I used the recovery tool Restore.exe ( http://www.cleanersoft.com/download/tools/Restore.exe ) and it was able to restore my hidden folders!


----------



## nevermindmb (Sep 18, 2012)

Try ... this work for me

Run cmd

go to folder that contains your hidden folder ......

Ex> if your hidden folder named "xxx" is in folder name "private" then go to >>> D:\Pics\private

type >>> attrib -s -h -r /s /d >>> then hit ENTER

if this works, open window explorer and go to "private" you'll see folder name "RECYCLER" your files are there

Don't try to look for "xxx", I think it has been renamed.

sry for poor English:flowers:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Closing 4 year old thread.


----------

